# TopWater reds



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Some pics me and Angel took Sunday of Reds we got on Tops

Dave


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet! Guess I missed out :frown: but happy to see a face I know catching fish. Nice of you to hold Angel's fish for him Dave while he took the picture.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice pics! good looking photos from the water.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Looks like ya'll had a good day on the water. Really like that first photo Dave. Would look nice in a Laguna ad.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Looks like ya'll had a good day on the water. Really like that first photo Dave. Would look nice in a Laguna ad.


 Mr.Angel took that one and I told him he needs to send it to Jody or I would

Dave


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Great pics Dave! And Angel! What color tops were you using?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Way to go, guys ... nothing like reds on tops to get your blood pumping.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I had fun watching those reds explode on the topwaters and yes they were exploding 
colors were chart head black body , chart belly chrome sides and I think enything that moved they would hit


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome day!!! wow


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Awesome pictures.*

I caught a few Sunday up tight in Carancahua lake on spoons.
But my pictures if I had taken them would not be anywhere near that nice.
Wading pictures in the water just seem better to me than from the boat.
We almost never get out of the boat anymore due to the way we have to fish tournaments now but pictures and film especially of wading hold a side of fishing that is unmatched in the experiance that they portray.

Ranger Bob


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Well thank ya Bob, I found the fish using spoons. They wouldnt take the Tops at first 

Angel has some video too. Dont know if he can post it thought ( technical issue's)

Dave


----------

